# Has anyone ever puked underwater?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have. Right into my regulator today, at 60 ft. Kind of scary. I always heard, if you have to throw up while diving, do it into your regulator. But I thought, how could that ever happen? Well, after 26 years of being on the water fishing, diving, working, I got seasick for the first time in my life today. I really didn't feel that bad, but got down to 60 ft. and had the urge to cough really bad, so I did. Uh oh, there's that puky feeling in my stomach. I decided to abort the dive, but it was too late. It was actually easier than I thought, but still scary thinking I could have aspirated on it or drowned somehow. Anyways, after it was done I hung out on the anchor line awhile and felt great, so I went on to bottom and finished the dive. No fish to legally shoot (nice snapper taunting everywhere) but I did salvage a nice anchor so it wasn't a total loss. All in all, crappy seas, nothin biting but cuda and snapper. 

Has anyone else had an experience like this?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh, until about 2 years ago I would puke on my second dive of the day every time. Always on my safety stop and always my second dive?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats from you being hungover and smelling like a distallery every time we go diving Brandy. Nothing to do with seas, or diving.:letsdrink


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (9/18/2009)*Thats from you being hungover and smelling like a distallery every time we go diving Brandy. Nothing to do with seas, or diving.:letsdrink


AH HA !!!!! :moon


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

so josh, when you got sick into your reg. and had the urge to pull in air did it pull in throught the regulator clean or what. Never had the experiance but I am sure I will one day and would like a little more insight


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have gotten cotton mouth bad and that makes me gag, but never threw up underwater. So, you have had the experience, would you throw up in your regulator again, or try to pull it out?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Never remove your reg to puke - always hold it in and puke through it. The natural reaction after you puke is to inhale.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i guess make sure you chew your food well before every dive. you wouldnt want to clog any holes with hotdog chunks or corn. just kidding. im not certified yet but thanks for adding another worry to my list. kidding again. im glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Corpsman (9/18/2009)*I have gotten cotton mouth bad and that makes me gag, but never threw up underwater. So, you have had the experience, would you throw up in your regulator again, or try to pull it out?




Probably should put the bong away :letsdrink



Just messing around. I've gotten so thirsty underwater. Been thinking about bringing a camel pack down with fresh water seems to work for some of the guys doing long deco


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/18/2009)*Thats from you being hungover and smelling like a distallery every time we go diving Brandy. Nothing to do with seas, or diving.:letsdrink


I use to work with aman who's sister (a former Miss Texas) died diving. She was an "experienced diver" but went diving hungover. She threw up so much it filled/clogged her regulator, she sucked in water and drowned. Her dive partner got her up pretty quickly but they could not revive her.


----------



## popedaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

I was having issues in the late 80's where I would puke on the way up. Navy specialist said it was caused by one ear clearing before the other. This happened around 20 feet or less. I did not puke in my regulater because it can clog. You will need to be aware of what you are doing or you can inhale water. My buddies use to tease me about chumming the water and always followed me up in case I ran into trouble.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

A second stage regulator is designed so that it won't "clog" in such a way as to stop airflow - unless you're pukin' up chicken bones or something very solid. It may get "debris" stuck in the exhaust valve, which would allow the second stage to flood, but a good stiff cough or purge should clear it. If you do have a problem with it after puking through it, just switch to your octo and clear the primary.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (9/18/2009)*so josh, when you got sick into your reg. and had the urge to pull in air did it pull in throught the regulator clean or what. Never had the experiance but I am sure I will one day and would like a little more insight


yeah, the air pulled through clean no problems. If it ever happened again, I would definitely NOT take the regulator out... just puke through it. Still, not a good experience, and really scary in hindsight. And if it would have clogged, I would have just grabbed my octo and used it until I could purge my primary.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

My buddy and I went diving with some Navy divers one time and something like that happened to him. He was on the boat and just looked at me and said "Dude, I'm about to f**kin' puke!" He leaned over the side and popped like a champagne bottle. When he finished, I asked him if he was sea sick and he said no. The other guys on the boat said it was due to CO2 build up from skip breathing while stalking fish. They handed him a cig and told him to smoke it and it worked. You said you were sea sick though, and I always heard to chum through the reg too. Never had to do it myself, and I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually puked twice on my first check out dive. The first time I took the reg out and the next time I left it in because I had learned my lesson. ALWAYS puke through the reg!


----------

